# Rolling cabinet supports



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Got this yesterday in a email. Figured it would be a good one for all of us for an idea for a rolling cabinet. Here is the link for those who are interested.

http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/2008/07/10/ws/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glenmore

thanks,,, Good tip but I don't get it 

If you'er going to put wheels on a cabinet why not spend the extra buck or two for wheels that have locks built right into the wheel asm.

KISS thing comes into play on this one.. ( KISS= keep it simple stupid )

======

Just a add on note * *** I agree with Bob N on it's setup, we have all stood a board on it's edge(side) and the 1st.thing it wants to do it flop over...maybe if had a foot on the bottom side to help with that it may work, but I think the 1st.time you would use the cabinet/table the brake/lift would flop over/off the brake..
I think it would be a pain to try and cam/lift it on top of the brake (board) without a quick kick on the other end to get it to stay in place then it comes to using the table/cabinet with just a little bit of presser it would snap over at the wrong time..not to safe... 

Most of the wheels with brakes on them are made so you can just put the front of your shoe on them and with the weight of you body/leg they are locked in place and the same thing when you need to unlock them, all that's needed is to put your toe under the brake and lift just a little bit and you can move it from place to place...

"It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions." 
MIKE
Senior Moderator


=====


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well sometimes you can't get to the brakes on wheels. Or you don't have brakes on them this would come in handy. I figured it isn't as complicated as what Norm Abrams come up with with rolling workbench/workstation that he shows on his program. Plus this is a good feature for the disabled wood worker that can use his feet because of his or her disability all they had to do was pick it up a little and put a rope through to disengage it.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Glenmore, BJ,

I tend to agree with Glenmore on this one. I'm not disabled but I sometimes have trouble with the levers on the wheels. I think this is also a simple, elegant solution that would work for those that find it useful for them. 

Both systems are good, and quite simple. It just depends on the user.

Ed......


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I received this plan the other day also and think the "concept" is good, but the "design" appears poor. What is to keep the table from being pushed and the hinged legs giving way? There is no means to lock the folding legs in place offering the needed stability to make it a safe solution. I think with some additional design considerations, it could be a very useful option.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

WELCOME back Bob N.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I tought I was the only one that like the things on the trees, I have 4 of them in the yard 

==========


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

So BJ,

Is it the wood face that gives you the name yark?

Hope you're not limping from the pulled leg.

Ed......


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Bob

I tought I was the only one that like the things on the trees, I have 4 of them in the yark 

I hope you didn't use metal fasteners on that tree that would be a curse.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That's my shop burgular alarm system. Scare 'em to death before they get close


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I put mind up in place in the back YARD on the trees with 16p nails..

4 ea. for most of them...the tree didn't say anything so I guess it was ok.
didn't hurt me at all...and the tree will get over it...
I'm not a tree huger just a user of them...


============



Glenmore said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I tought I was the only one that like the things on the trees, I have 4 of them in the yark
> 
> I hope you didn't use metal fasteners on that tree that would be a curse.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ideas for locking this type of device in place:
4 eye screws in the edge with a metal rod.
A barrel or surface bolt on the edge.
A piece of 1x2" that would pivot down to act as a lock.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

That's a good idea Mike, I need something that's mobile for my bench planer, that becomes stable when I need it to be.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here might be a simple solution. Put a pad lock slot onto it and drop a bolt through that would go to the floor that would also keep it from flipping out of place.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Or redesign it so the wheels flip down instead of the way it is. 

Brian


----------



## jerryc (Nov 27, 2007)

I used a similar system to the one first illustrated but I angled the raiser block inward so when it was in the down position it was over centre. Attached to the block is a piece of cord coming up to a cleat.When I want to put the machine back on it's wheels it takes no more than pull on the cord and push the machine forward. Putting the block down is equally easy. Just lower the block, put your foot against it and pull back on the machine.

Jerry

War does not decide who is right. War only decides who is left.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

That is neat as a pocket on a shirt..The wheels with locks are great. I have found that even when locked they will pivot. It might be that I procured the cheapies...
Just a random thought.

George


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Bob,

You live in ATL...That's great..Your shop is to clean and neat to be functional...How do you find "stuff"?

It is really great...I wish mine was as neat...

George II
Fayetteville, Ga.


----------



## sunrisejj (Jul 17, 2010)

what kind of wheel cabinet you are carving, I am very interested of it.


----------



## ruellesmith (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, I like the idea of a movable cabinet and it is great since you can bring it inside or outside the house all you have to do is to push it since it has a wheels. The design is simple but looks elegant somehow.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

ruellesmith said:


> Well, I like the idea of a movable cabinet and it is great since you can bring it inside or outside the house all you have to do is to push it since it has a wheels. The design is simple but looks elegant somehow.



Welcome to the forum,Ruelle.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

That Woodsmith idea would be better if you attached a thin strip of rubber to the edge of the flip down section. This would make it non-slip and less likely to flip-up, so need for bolts and catches and what not.


----------

